# Champion Long Distance Caster, Paul Smith Guest speaker for the HRFA on June 14th, 20



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

Surf and shoreline fishermen this one is for you!

Have you ever fished for a couple of hours from the beach or shore line and caught nothing and then someone starts fishing right next to you and within two minutes they are hooked up and proceeds to catch one fish after another. You play it cool, but you watch intensely trying find out what they are doing that you're not. Looks like he is using the same rig, same bait, but he is out casting you by 50 maybe 75 yards.

This month’s guest speaker can shed some light on "Distance Casting". Mr. Paul Smith a Champion Long Distance Caster, with years of experience, has agreed to come and do an overview of what is necessary to get longer casts with various types of gear and tackle. He has also agreed in the near distant future to run an on the beach demonstration and casting clinic for members who have additional interest.


Please join us at the monthly meeting of the HRFA on Tuesday, June 14th at 7:45 PM at the Elk's Club at Spruce St. and Cedar Ave. Ridgefield Park, NJ. 

Everyone is welcome to attend. New members are always being accepted.
Nonmembers are requested to make a $2.00 donation. 
For more information on the meeting, directions and a one time free pass, go to www.hrfa.us


----------

